# TUG server migration scheduled for this Sunday Night 12/23/2018



## TUGBrian (Dec 22, 2018)

Well technically early monday morning (2am eastern), but just a heads up that the sites:

tug2.net (homepage) and tugbbs.com (these forums) will be offline for approximately 1 hour while we migrate both sites to a new server.

the existing hardware these sites have run on has performed flawlessly for going on 12 years now!  It is long overdue to move them to newer and faster equipment and that is slated to happen tomorrow night!

We are scheduling this in the very off hours to ensure most folks never even notice the changeover, and at worst case these sites will be unavailable for up to 1 hour.  

Thank you for your patience and merry Christmas!


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 22, 2018)

Brian, there won't be any changes to IP addresses or anything, will there? I have a lot of Tug bookmarks. 

Having just migrated my home NAS from one to another, I know the details this sort of thing can require. Good luck!

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 22, 2018)

What could POSSIBLY go wrong????  Good Luck Admins!


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 22, 2018)

dns changes happen on the back end and are prepared for ahead of time...thankfully we've actually gone thru a full migration of the sites as a test and worked out all the kinks ahead of time...fingers crossed sunday will be a breeze =)

however no, end users should not need to update any links at all to access the site on the new server once complete.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 23, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Brian, there won't be any changes to IP addresses or anything, will there? I have a lot of Tug bookmarks.
> 
> Having just migrated my home NAS from one to another, I know the details this sort of thing can require. Good luck!
> 
> Dave


Even if the IP addresses change, the www paths should remain the same. Your favorites/bookmarks will point to those www paths, not the actual IP address of the server.

I am interested however in your NAS setup at home. I recently had a network interface go out in a WD My Book Live that I have had for years. I suspect it is the network interface based on my research. Luckily I have a fairly recent backup of everything and we recently migrated document retention to OneDrive. I think I could get the stuff off the drive if absolutely necessary, so I will hold on to it in the event I may need to have it disassembled to pull the HDD and connect it to a Linux box. Regardless of that, the problem has me looking in to a new NAS solution for our home. That and we I have filled a 4TB drive with all of our photos and videos.

What are you using in your home NAS? I have been seriously researching a Synology NAS, looking at one of their four bay models. Likely starting out putting in three 8TB drives that will give me 16TB of space running SHR (Synology Hybrid RAID). This should give me the needed redundancy in the event of a single drive failure. Though, reading, it seems that this would just effectively be RAID-5 which seems be out in favor for RAID-6. The problem is that RAID-6 (SHR-2) would require an additional 8TB drive and would still keep my capacity at 16TB. Though I would have the ability to have two drives fail and still be able to rebuild the RAID. None of this comes cheap of course. The three drive setup with a four bay unit comes in at about $1000. Adding the fourth drive ups the price to about $1250.

I did look in to building my own NAS, but it seems that these NAS appliances are so much easier and really not much more money. I have also never built my own PC, so I think I am better going the Synology route. Interested to know what your setup was and how much it cost you.


----------



## bbodb1 (Dec 23, 2018)

Best of luck with this, Brian!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 23, 2018)

Did a project recently where we rolled out 1500 New websites, all with primary and alternate addresses.  Oh that is so much fun.  LOL.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 23, 2018)

I wish you much luck and success. Cruise Critics did an upgrade a  couple months ago and their website was down about a week. You could not post new information or add new threads ; you could only read old posts and threads.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 23, 2018)

pedro47 said:


> I wish you much luck and success. Cruise Critics did an upgrade a  couple months ago and their website was down about a week. You could not post new information or add new threads ; you could only read old posts and threads.


They were upgrading their forum software, like TUG did when they went from vBulletin to Xenforo. Though the new Cruise Critic's forum software sucks.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 23, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> I am interested however in your NAS setup at home.



I've sent you a PM.

Dave


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 23, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> They were upgrading their forum software, like TUG did when they went from vBulletin to Xenforo. Though the new Cruise Critic's forum software sucks.



Amen to that, and they refuse to integrate Tapatalk.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 23, 2018)

Brian, from where I'm sitting it looks like things are working.  How did the upgrade go?

Dave


----------



## tombanjo (Dec 23, 2018)

Re NAS - 4 8TB drives in RAID 5 or 6 would provide 24TB of storage. That is a HUGE amount of storage. A 3 minute song encoded FLAC at 44.1/16 is 22 meg. Which means you could store over 1 million songs.

I just bought a used ReadyNAS 4 bay on eBay with 4 2TB drives to consolidate 3 various old seagate raid drives and with the overhead o/s and RAID 5 it's still  over 5 TB and thousand and thousands of music files, pictures, saved tv shows, etc and still a huge amount of space left. I keep a select amount of backup in the cloud as well as a disaster can still wipe out your local NAS. The units with a bigger number of bays (over 2) generally have a better interface and feature set.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 23, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> They were upgrading their forum software, like TUG did when they went from vBulletin to Xenforo. Though the new Cruise Critic's forum software sucks.




This I must agree with you 110%.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 23, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Brian, from where I'm sitting it looks like things are working.  How did the upgrade go?
> 
> Dave


I think the upgrade is happening tonight, not last night.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 23, 2018)

tombanjo said:


> Re NAS - 4 8TB drives in RAID 5 or 6 would provide 24TB of storage. That is a HUGE amount of storage. A 3 minute song encoded FLAC at 44.1/16 is 22 meg. Which means you could store over 1 million songs.
> 
> I just bought a used ReadyNAS 4 bay on eBay with 4 2TB drives to consolidate 3 various old seagate raid drives and with the overhead o/s and RAID 5 it's still  over 5 TB and thousand and thousands of music files, pictures, saved tv shows, etc and still a huge amount of space left. I keep a select amount of backup in the cloud as well as a disaster can still wipe out your local NAS. The units with a bigger number of bays (over 2) generally have a better interface and feature set.


In a 4x8TB RAID-6, you would only get 16 TB of storage, RAID-5 would provide 24TB. I certainly don't need 24 or even 16TB right now. I only have 4TB of data, but I have started shooting a lot of video on vacations and that can eat up storage much faster than any songs ever will. I shot over 600GB of video and photos on our last two week B2B cruises. Over time I am sure I will get better with shooting and won't shoot or keep quite so much. Even still, video is a huge data hog.

I am thinking of going with three 8TB drives running in SHR (Synology Hybrid Raid). This is pretty much the same as RAID-5 but gives you the ability to more easily upgrade to larger drives later one at a time and it is thus better able to manage all the capacity and limit unused storage in the RAID.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 23, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Brian, from where I'm sitting it looks like things are working.  How did the upgrade go?
> 
> Dave



isnt till tonight =)


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 23, 2018)

pedro47 said:


> This I must agree with you 110%.



just visited it, that is alot of white space for sure.  im sure one would get used to it eventually though!


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 23, 2018)

TUGBrian said:


> isnt till tonight =)



Well, see how I get?  Always early, always jumping the gun.  My track coach hated that...  LOL! 

Tell me tomorrow how it went. 

Dave


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 23, 2018)

if I can post and you can read it after 3am or so...im hoping itll be a success! =D


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 23, 2018)

TUGBrian said:


> just visited it, that is alot of white space for sure.  im sure one would get used to it eventually though!


It really isn't that. I have found no way to easily view Watched Threads and Watched forums in one (or even two) place(s).


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 24, 2018)

should be kicking off here in the next few minutes!

hope to see all of you in about an hour =)


----------



## Bwolf (Dec 24, 2018)

Things seem to be working just fine.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 24, 2018)

Thanks Brian, things are looking awesome.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 24, 2018)

a few wonky items going on with emails...and somehow our brand new server is already on some sort of blacklist (earthlink/att/few others)...but hopefully we can sort that out quickly and be back to 100%

none of this should impact your browsing experience though!


----------



## WalnutBaron (Dec 26, 2018)

Just a note to say that I didn't even notice the change, which means--from the standpoint of a regular run-of-the-mill user of TUG--the whole effort went flawlessly! Congratulations, Brian! (Now, could you please provide your expertise to the folks over at Marriott/Starwood as well as the IT department at Wyndham?


----------



## Makai Guy (Dec 26, 2018)

TUGBrian said:


> a few wonky items going on with emails...and somehow our brand new server is already on some sort of blacklist (earthlink/att/few others)...but hopefully we can sort that out quickly and be back to 100%
> 
> none of this should impact your browsing experience though!


Emails from TUG are still being rejected by a number of mail services as of this morning, so notifications of new posts in followed threads and forums, notifications of new private conversations, etc., aren't getting through to some folks.  

Unfortunately, that also means that registration confirmation emails for new registrants or folks changing their email addresses aren't getting through to some folks.


----------



## clifffaith (Dec 26, 2018)

I got blown out on the iPad twice yesterday, within ten minutes of each other, while looking at TUG, and wondered if it had to do with the update..


----------



## Panina (Dec 26, 2018)

clifffaith said:


> I got blown out on the iPad twice yesterday, within ten minutes of each other, while looking at TUG, and wondered if it had to do with the update..


I have been using my iPad with no problems.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 26, 2018)

I also have been using my  IPAD and my Dell desktop with no problems.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 26, 2018)

there should be no real difference for an end user via any web browser post migration.

as far as all of your devices are concerned, you are connecting to the exact same place/software/etc...only the hardware itself has been changed.

our email blacklist issue seems to be revolving around the fact that the server got a new IP address...and all this mail being suddenly sent from a new IP apparently set off a bunch of att/outlook/yahoo/etc anti-spam stuff we are working thru.


----------



## Makai Guy (Dec 30, 2018)

Makai Guy said:


> Emails from TUG are still being rejected by a number of mail services as of this morning, so notifications of new posts in followed threads and forums, notifications of new private conversations, etc., aren't getting through to some folks.
> 
> Unfortunately, that also means that registration confirmation emails for new registrants or folks changing their email addresses aren't getting through to some folks.


We haven't received any bounced emails back since about 10:40 am yesterday (Dec 29, 2018), so it looks like whatever block was in place has been removed.


----------



## bbodb1 (Dec 30, 2018)

Makai Guy said:


> We haven't received any bounced emails back since about 10:40 am yesterday (Dec 29, 2018), so it looks like whatever block was in place has been removed.


Doug,

You mentioned this but it got me to thinking - I can't recall receiving ANY emails from TUG on the email account I have on file with TUG.
If I wanted to verify email sent from TUG is getting through (including the weekly newsletters), what is the best method to test this?


----------



## Makai Guy (Dec 30, 2018)

bbodb1 said:


> Doug,
> 
> You mentioned this but it got me to thinking - I can't recall receiving ANY emails from TUG on the email account I have on file with TUG.
> If I wanted to verify email sent from TUG is getting through (including the weekly newsletters), what is the best method to test this?


First off, your email address is stored in two separate places, the Bulletin Board and if you have a paid TUG Membership, your TUG Member account.  These may be the same address, but it's possible you've used two different addresses.

For Bulletin Board stuff, have the board send you a password reset email (go here) -- you don't have to follow through and reset your password, just see if you get the email. 

Newsletters go to your TUG Member address.  To see if emails get through from your TUG Member account, have it send you a password reminder (go here).

And, parenthetically, we recommend you make it easy on yourself and use the same password in both places.


----------



## bbodb1 (Dec 30, 2018)

Makai Guy said:


> First off, your email address is stored in two separate places, the Bulletin Board and if you have a paid TUG Membership, your TUG Member account.  These may be the same address, but it's possible you've used two different addresses.
> 
> For Bulletin Board stuff, have the board send you a password reset email (go here) -- you don't have to follow through and reset your password, just see if you get the email.
> 
> ...



Thanks for this info, Doug. 

I just checked my TUG member address and it appears to be wrong.  As per directions on that page, I will send an email as directed.


----------

